# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  طريقة سهلة لازالة الشعر نهائيا من الجسم

## هيثم الفقى

طبعا هى طريقة الحلاوه التقليديه بس عليها شوية اضافات (دى بقى اللى بتقلل الشعر وتمنع ظهوره ) 
كوب ماء 
كوب سكر 
من العطار تجيبى حاجه اسمها فسوخ بمقدار حبة البندق 
مستكه مطحونه بمقدار ربع ملعقة شاى 
3 معالق شابه مطحونه+ نصف ليمونه 
كل المقادير دى حطيها على النار وافضلى قللبى قللبى قللبى زى مابتتعمل الحلاوه بالظبط 
وبس شيلى الشعر عادى وهاتشوفى ازاى الشعر قل من اول مره واذا لاقيتى طلع مره تانيه بعد فتره قصيره اعمليه تانى بنفس الوصفه 
أول مرة ممكن يقعد شهر اعمليه تانى حيقعد على الأقل 6 شهور مرة ورا التانية حتلقية اختفى نهائيا
منقول

----------

